# Disk encryption



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 9, 2013)

I*s* i*t* possible to encrypt my *w*hole disk without reformatting my HDD?

```
$ df
Filesystem                               1K-blocks       Used      Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ada0p2                               298599608  26562908  248148732    10%    /
```


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 9, 2013)

No, it's not (unless it's a new/unused HDD  )


----------



## fonz (Mar 9, 2013)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> It is possible to encrypt my hole[sic] disk without reformat my hdd?


Perhaps with security/truecrypt, but not with geli(8). Geli initialisation is destructive and things such as newfs(8) and/or gpart(8) are run _after_ `# geli init`. Drilling a hole in your disk doesn't change that


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok. Reinstalling the hole system from begging is not an option now. So I am going to wait and made it on a new fresh system install on future.


----------



## Crivens (Mar 10, 2013)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Ok. Reinstalling the hole system from begging is not an option now. So I am going to wait and made it on a new fresh system install on future.



You might check out some of the fusefs solutions to this. Sorry, I have no idea how much you may be able to encrypt with that, but it may be better than nothing,


----------



## tzoi516 (Oct 25, 2013)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> No, it's not (unless it's a new/unused HDD  )


I wish this nugget was in the Handbook or man page before I customized my kernel and started the process :\


----------



## jrm@ (Oct 25, 2013)

It's not exactly what you're looking for, but PEFS might work for you.  Disclaimer: I haven't used it, just read the wiki.


----------



## tzoi516 (Oct 26, 2013)

Tried using these directions to encrypt my home directory with `pefs` through the root login. Everytime I use the `cp` step it panics. I think I'm just going to install 9.2-RELEASE with `geli`.


----------

